# Hatching at last !!!



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

Well ive had these panther chameleon eggs in the incubator since june last year !! 
Thankfully they are just starting to hatch now....and about soddin time too :lol:
Only trouble is they tend to catch you out....as i now desperately need hatchling crickets....looks like i'll be searching reptile shops tomorrow for some as most around here dont usually stock them ! 
The last 2 pic's are the adult male parent.


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

Good work, long incubation eh, tiny mongrels


----------



## FAY (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations Mark....it is about time LOL


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah mate....ive been slowley increasing the temp & humidity levels to break the diapause....but if i didnt they can take upto 12 months !!:shock:
And yeah they are quite little, body length is about 2cms !

I know fay...all good things though eh !! its just the long wait that does my swede in:lol:


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow.....how cute. Smuggle one over for me when you are on your way.....


----------



## Full3R (Jan 23, 2008)

lol at the size you could probably get away with it to


----------



## bitey (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, that looks great


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

Isis said:


> Wow.....how cute. Smuggle one over for me when you are on your way.....


What you mean youve sold the last lot i sent you already !!:lol:


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

SHHHHh no i havent but hes getting lonely.......


----------



## sigridshurte (Jan 23, 2008)

omg they are cute ...... dont mind me asking but how are you allowed to keep them have you got a special licence????

that is a long time to wait for egg's to hach....how many did ya get???


----------



## Kirby (Jan 23, 2008)

buy a shoe 2 sized too big, no steel or metal plates, and put a match box at your toes  

totally joking, two days ago i was an exotic animal virgin, i got offered corns, burms, chams AND iguana's at the same time, oh yeh, monkeys too. the scarey thing was he was dead serious. he said he could get 'anything exotic' i asked for an elephant and i dont think he ment that sort of exotic.


----------



## sigridshurte (Jan 23, 2008)

ow sorry UK .....lol didnt see that


----------



## Isis (Jan 23, 2008)

sigridshurte said:


> omg they are cute ...... dont mind me asking but how are you allowed to keep them have you got a special licence????
> 
> that is a long time to wait for egg's to hach....how many did ya get???



Hes in England....


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 23, 2008)

Careful kirby...that sounds like experince talking !! :lol: 

She laid 32 eggs sigridshurt .


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 23, 2008)

wow they are so cute


----------



## Miss B (Jan 23, 2008)

Aww good work! Too cute. I'd go insane if I had to wait that long for eggs to hatch :lol:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

Keep trying to look at them but someones avatar keeps distracting me.


----------



## jimmyd (Jan 23, 2008)

Very Cool. Whats the growth rate like?
cheers
Jim


----------



## mias (Jan 23, 2008)

love them wish i had one


----------



## cockney red (Jan 23, 2008)

*Hmmmm...Toys.*


GSXR_Boy said:


> Keep trying to look at them but someones avatar keeps distracting me.


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 23, 2008)

Now that's just teasing us Moreliaman... lololol

Beautiful lizards, congrats!


----------



## krusty (Jan 23, 2008)

they are so cool,well done.how meny have hatched out.


----------



## snake_king (Jan 23, 2008)

hey i would love a breeding pair of chameleons and a full set up
please email me at [email protected] 

P.S. only sellers in sydney, Australia


----------



## Australis (Jan 23, 2008)

:shock:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2008)

snake_king said:


> hey i would love a breeding pair of chameleons and a full set up
> please email me at [email protected]
> 
> P.S. only sellers in sydney, Australia


 

Ha. Haha.

My favorite animal. Jelous.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

snake_king said:


> hey i would love a breeding pair of chameleons and a full set up
> please email me at [email protected]
> 
> P.S. only sellers in sydney, Australia


 

Wrong site!!
Maybe Petlink


----------



## Rocky (Jan 23, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Wrong site!!
> Maybe Petlink


 

Wrong country too


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 23, 2008)

Ever looked at Petlink?  
(yes i know they are illegal here)


----------



## callith (Jan 23, 2008)

Very nice, congrats


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 24, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Keep trying to look at them but someones avatar keeps distracting me.


I know i never manage to catch fish that nice



jimmyd said:


> Very Cool. Whats the growth rate like?
> cheers
> Jim


Not as fast as id like Jim, it'll be a month or 2 before i can sell them...much too small at the moment & very delicate.




krusty said:


> how many have hatched out.


Just 3 at the moment, but you can see it will only be a matter of days before more pop out....more mouths to feed!!:lol:


----------



## channi (Jan 24, 2008)

lol they are gorgeous, congrates. The little guy in the first picture looks to be fed up with life already...very wise of him.


----------

